# That guy...



## Sigur RÃ³s (Feb 25, 2008)

Yeah, that guy's back. I've been going through a lot lately, but hopefully I can stay active like I used to. Anybody still around??

EDIT: If you don't know me, I'm Sigur. That's all, really...


----------



## Sam (Feb 25, 2008)

Jeez, you must have been gone for a while! Why else would you want to re-introduce yourself! 

Sam.


----------



## Shinn (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi there Sigur and welcome back to Writing Forums


----------



## Nickie (Feb 25, 2008)

Welcome back!


Nickie


----------



## Foxee (Feb 25, 2008)

Hey, Sigur! Welcome back, long time no see. *hugs* ~F.


----------



## chimchimski (Feb 25, 2008)

So, your _that guy_? 
Well, I'm Robin and I'm new here.
~Looking forward to getting to know you!


----------



## Sigur RÃ³s (Feb 25, 2008)

Sam - Yeah, It's been about a year...:-k Things are going to be different, but it's great to be here, even if there is no new smileys!

Shinn - Thanks for the warm Welcome back!

Nickie - Thank you! You've replied to an introduction of mine twice, now!:-D

Foxee - Another familiar face! *hugs back* Great to see you again. I imagine I'll be seeing you more in the word gaming, lol? Candy isn't around anymore is she?

Robin - Yes, I am _that guy. _The one and the only lol. Nice meeting you. I'll be looking forward to seeing you around, as well.


----------



## ArlenOrobono (Feb 25, 2008)

Welcome back!
Enjoy your stay .


----------



## rumpole40k (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi, welcome back.


----------



## Foxee (Feb 25, 2008)

Sadly, I haven't seen Candy. I miss her sense of humor, too!

And, BTW, *Happy Birthday!!
*


----------



## kaseyisrad (Feb 25, 2008)

I dont know you but welcome back.


----------



## Hawke (Feb 25, 2008)

Welcome back, Sigur!


----------



## Sigur RÃ³s (Feb 26, 2008)

Arlen- Thank You!

Rumpole - ^^^^

Foxee - I got her myspace. I'll get her back around. And omg, I was hoping nobody would notice that!! Now, it's in bold pink letters!:bomb:

Kasey - I don't know you either, but thanks lol!

Hawke - Thank you and, pehaps, I'll be able to get to know you better this time around.


----------



## Emerson Darkness (Feb 28, 2008)

Long time no see, Sigur! 

It's good to know you're still around.


----------



## Wallmaker (Feb 28, 2008)

WB 2 WF.

Lame.  I couldn't stop myself.  Pleased to make your acquaintance.

::curtsies::

-Kay


----------



## A-L (Feb 28, 2008)

Didn't know you before but its nice to meet you.:-D


----------

